# Rides Like a Snowboard



## Jahve

This vid is too funny...

Truth About Powder Skis


----------



## adm

awesome!


----------



## Porkchop

while my 189 hell bents are rad, they are know comparison to the Craig Kelley Slope Style I used to ride i high school. Yep fat skis are just like snowboards and I love them so much I don't snowboard any more. Now I really want to try lib techs magna traction skis because all my friends who snowboard all have magna traction boards... I really want to be like a snowboarder but I ski and its like way different and totaly better.


----------



## nmalozzi

Porkchop said:


> while my 189 hell bents are rad, they are know comparison to the Craig Kelley Slope Style I used to ride i high school. Yep fat skis are just like snowboards and I love them so much I don't snowboard any more. Now I really want to try lib techs magna traction skis because all my friends who snowboard all have magna traction boards... I really want to be like a snowboarder but I ski and its like way different and totaly better.


The magne traction isn't all that great. It helps on hard pack and ice, but the difference isn't that extreme. At least I can't tell the difference that much. The reverse camber though is a lot of fun. 

BTW: the video was great.


----------



## Jahve

I like the magne traction and on hard pack or ice it holds like you are on a rail. So it was real good for the first half of this year... 

Rocker is good as long as you are riding pow.. My pow stick has 9cm of rocker and is great for the 2-3+ feet of blower I will be ridin today but this much rocker is not acceptable for crossing ice say in a runnel..

Right now my resort stick is a lib tech btx 164.5 it has both the camber and rocker.. So far it is the best board I have ridden at a resort.. The lib tech banana hammock is the best pow stick I have riden ever - it is only 160 cm long but even a groomed surface is hard to ride across..


----------



## -k-

That clip kills it, feakin hilarious!


----------



## Meng

That vid is hilarious.....


----------



## Meng

here's one for you tele-ers: The Paramarker


----------



## Jensjustduckie

That is awesome, earlier this season I had my fatties strapped A-frame style to my pack up in the park - this little kid started yelling to his mom "She has TWO snowboards, wow!" 

Yeah, they are like snowboards and they rock.


----------



## Ausdude

Thanks, I'm forwarding it on to friends who talk just like this fellow.


----------



## twitch

If you liked that, then check this one out: Banana Boards


----------



## caspermike

Ahahah you all make me laugh! First off for you boarders that turned skiers, I'm sorry you don't have style or balls. Here's couple of caspermikes reasons why snowboarding is that much sweeter. First and formost boards behave like boats in a way you only have 2 edges to make less mistakes on unlike the four edges and 2 seperate plains you have like skiers. You can kill the trees switch just aswell as regular. You get hella POP on board. You can also land narly back country jumps switch. Spin off nearly everything. Butter the grommers. Wear comfy boots. And don't need a special skiis aka rocker boards to shred anything and everything unlike some of yall. All airiels look smoother on a board naturally! And we arenot the creators of the dreaded mogul. For all you boarder turned skiiers I feel sorry for you. You never figured out to ride switch and pull cab 540 method or learn how to slash not just carve. So sorry for you fruit booters. Snowboarding is and forever will be the shit. And snowboarders don't wear spandex in competitions. That should be a no brainer.


----------



## caspermike

Just like boats though most boards are different from the get go. Powder skiis banana boards aren't totally needed but do help some people. if I was hitting mad rails and boxes hell yes id have one so I'm not catching edges as much but as for that magna traction. I've seen more blown edges on those boards than the rest besides Santa cruz boards. As far as making fun of the technology might as well make fun of the playboating scene anymore same carpet of dog shit that needs picked up. As for everything just go ride. Everybody has different style so its all different as for me I ride a traditional camber cause I hate ice and can kill pow already why sacrifice the grip on the peak? As far as btx and the lib tech C2 boards they do work and are not a shame you should try riding one for a week. Its basically a copy of the patented never summer technology which isn't a shame.


----------



## Ausdude

Ausdude said:


> Thanks, I'm forwarding it on to friends who talk just like this fellow.


Here is the reply from one friend I forwarded the mail to.......
I feel real bad. This is the argument 'I' give to snow boarders to tell them that Telemarking is just like snow boarding only better. I'll have to be careful in case I meet an intelligent sb (unlikely I know - more likely one who has seen this video) and may turn the argument back on me.


----------



## lmyers

I like snowboards. Most of my friends snowboard...in fact I CAN snowboard, and appreciate everything you guys have said about boarding. The one thing I can say for skiing though is that you can access more terrain....snowmobiles and snowboards provide access to a wider rideable area, but with tele or at, skins, crampons, and ice axe you can hit way more wicked lines....just saying...


----------



## Porkchop

*skiing vs. snowboarding*

Are we really going to have this discussion? I think there is no way to say one is superior to the other. Its all about the pilot. You think skiers have an advantage on big mountain, Jeremy Jones would disagree. Do snowboarders have more style in the park and pipe? Ask Simon Doumont. And if you can get done free heel then way to go! As far as rocker and, magna traction technology is always evolving. Its not what's on your feet, its what's in your soul!


----------



## Ausdude

Porkchop said:


> Are we really going to have this discussion? I think there is no way to say one is superior to the other. Its all about the pilot. You think skiers have an advantage on big mountain, Jeremy Jones would disagree. Do snowboarders have more style in the park and pipe? Ask Simon Doumont. And if you can get done free heel then way to go! As far as rocker and, magna traction technology is always evolving. Its not what's on your feet, its what's in your soul!


I'm very relaxed about the topic - the thread started with a humorous cartoon video, as far as I'm concerned I just enjoyed the video and that was good enough. I just enjoy cross country skiing and being out and about in the mountains and away from the lifts etc. I'm not a gear freak and am not interested in spending much money on the latest this and that. This is my last post on this subject. Cheers, have a good day.


----------



## tbirk

*Porkchop!*

Porkchop I will kick your ass down the hill any time any where! HaHaHa. You want some free lessons? I can hook you up uniform and all!


----------



## bobbuilds

hitler starts at 1:12 totally sick, The Blurred Chronicles Episode One - Silverthorne, CO, United States, 80498 - Teton Gravity Research Video

Snowboarders suck, that's day 1 shit.


----------



## lmyers

Porkchop said:


> Are we really going to have this discussion?
> You think skiers have an advantage on big mountain, Jeremy Jones would disagree.
> Its not what's on your feet, its what's in your soul!


Sure, why not...?

I think skiers have an advantage climbing big mountain, Jeremy Jones would only disagree because he is most likely getting heli drops.

I agree it's what is inside, not what's on your feet. I have had some snowboarder friends push on through the big mountain climbs with snowshoes on...but it was harder for them.

Oh, and by the way...the video was funny as shit JV.


----------



## Jahve

Twitch that hitler vid is great. My bro will only ride custom x's with camber... We both just laughed out asses off.. 

With that said I am still a big fan of the things lib tech is doing.


----------



## DanOrion

Anyone ride a NS Premier Rocker/Camber? I tried one early season and really liked it; rides like a pair of K2 Pontoons.


----------



## Meng

DanOrion said:


> Anyone ride a NS Premier Rocker/Camber? I tried one early season and really liked it; rides like a pair of K2 Pontoons.


Yep - I ride a RC Legacy for all mountain and CB steeps/lines and an RC Revovler for groomy butter days. I like them both. Hold an edge real well everywhere, float in pw and have the fun of rocker with the response and precision of camber. The NS RC boards are the way to go.


----------



## FLOWTORCH

I had a NS legacy I converted to a split about 5 years ago, still rides great. Though ever since I've wanted to pick up another for a resort board, love that stick. Had a cat day at monarch with a buddy who just picked up the newer r/c legacy, he was raving about it instantly. Sadly never tried a lib tich. I'm one of those if it aint broke dont fix it guys. Like was said before....it's the pilot. I can get half off NeverSummers anyhow so i probably never will try one.

Blurred Chronicles were very rich indeed. That robotic jib somewhere around 3:30 or 3:50 was epic.


----------



## Porkchop

tbirk said:


> Porkchop I will kick your ass down the hill any time any where! HaHaHa. You want some free lessons? I can hook you up uniform and all!


Is that what its come to??? Are you a sleezy now? The one thing we can all agree on is the lowest of lows is the ski instructor. 

What's the difference between a snake and a ski school class?

On a snake the asshole is in the back!


----------



## Phillips

This is blowing up. Our guide on our powdercat trip down in Silverton was quoting "It rides like a snowboard"

Kent


----------



## -k-

I love this, keep watching it just for the laugh. "drop in heavy and blow shit up like a powder gangster", "...makes me feel like the smoothest of operators". Who ever wrote this can sure write or just has one hell of a nack for slang (or maybe just alot of Bevis and Butthead/South Park viewing time).


----------



## VI-

I've been snowboarding for 26 years and I'm well tired of the skier vs. snowboarder rant. Nevertheless, the issue never seems to go away. I was recently on a Utah trip with three skier friends. I was the odd man out on a board. The lone tele-skier would not stop giving me a hard time for being on a board. I had to turn them on to this video to set things straight. I like the conclusion: " *#[email protected] you! "..."See, you really are a snowboarder."


----------



## Phillips

VI- said:


> I've been snowboarding for 26 years and I'm well tired of the skier vs. snowboarder rant. Nevertheless, the issue never seems to go away. I was recently on a Utah trip with three skier friends. I was the odd man out on a board. The lone tele-skier would not stop giving me a hard time for being on a board. I had to turn them on to this video to set things straight. I like the conclusion: " *#[email protected] you! "..."See, you really are a snowboarder."


Oh he just has a lil ole pecker prolly and takes himself way too seriously. Boards are fun. . . skis are fun. . . innertubes are fun.


----------



## El Flaco

I had to go dig this up again for laughs. Found another one about backcountry....

The Truth About Backcountry | Xtranormal


----------



## mhelm

Wow, I somewhat find myself agreeing with Caspermike on this one... that never happens! Most skiers that hate snowboarders/snowboarding have either never tried it or just never gotten good enough to enjoy it. I ski, tele, and snowboard. Snowboarding is much more fun in powder due to the fact that when you are standing sideways going down the mountain, snow just goes around you. When you are skiing, that snow piles against your chest and goes into your face much more. I like both skiing and boarding, but nothing beats snowboarding in powder... if you know how to do it correctly!


----------



## mhelm

I just made my first movie. Let me know what you think...

Gaper Skier vs Snowboarder | Xtranormal


----------



## Ausdude

> I just made my first movie. Let me know what you think..


Good dialogue, well done.


----------



## MT4Runner

Meng said:


> here's one for you tele-ers: The Paramarker


 :lol:


----------

